# I'm back, yet I'm not!



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey guys,
long time no talk. I have been super busy and haven't had much time to be able to check emails here lately; much less read forums, lol. I have been trying to get ready for college, get my application in and be processed as well as trying to get ahold of financial aid! It's been hectic, lol.. Also been helping mom out and that has been the worst part, lol. So, with that being said I will not be able to reas forums like i would like to so please if at all you can email me or even PM me and I will get the notice in my email and be sure to read it. I don't know how long I will be so I cannot give a set date that I will return full time or even part time.

might stop in chat if i get a free moment every now and then

Talk to ya'll as soon as I can!

-Nathaniel


----------

